
Sir Ken Robinson 1950 – 2020 - tosh
http://sirkenrobinson.com
======
ourcat
An absolute inspiration. To anyone who hasn't heard of him, look him up on
Youtube for many wonderfully insightful and inspirational talks about
creativity and education.

RIP.

------
gjvc
60 million times, staggering to think about.

